# Shampoo bars



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Fast question: I made some shampoo bars using a recipe from the book "Goats produce too" (Vol.2). I make soap
all the time (cold process), but making these was a little different. They've been curing in the molds (that was the 
directions) for about 5 days now and they seem quite "gel-like" on the surface. is that normal? will they harden
over time? I am used to the cold process soap hardening enough to get the bars out of the molds quite quickly
(a day or 2). Advice?


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm bumping this up so it doesnt get lost. I really need to know if anyone else knows if this soap just takes a long time to harden? I followed the instructions to the T


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Sandy, If I remember right the recipes in the book called for measurements of cups instead of weights and that is what could be wrong.. 
If your soap is soft, it sounds like you don't have enough lye in it.. Soap recipes like this are dangerous in the fact that no two cups measurements are the same.. so you don't have a good recipe...
Soap measurements should always be weighed on scales by weight...
I love her recipes for food, but soap recipes like this should not be published PERIOD.. 
Barb


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, it was cups, but actually the lye part also had it in ounces (12 oz for the recipe), and I did weigh it. Do you think it will harden?


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

If not, I need a good shampoo bar recipe using goats milk if anyone has one. If you think it should be hard by now and it is not, I will throw it out and start over. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd be interested in a recipe with milk, too, Sandy. I think there is a recipe in the sticky above. Can we use goat's milk instead of water or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

You can use any recipe and sub the water and milk, won't make a difference at all..
Sandy, you can use the recipe from the book, just put it into a soap calculator and weigh out your ingredients instead of measuring with cups... one cup is eight oz... etc... 
You need to get a scale to do soap making ..


----------

